# Camber problems



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

Any solutions to fix camber issues for a 2001 A6 2.7T ? I'm running on coilovers and getting some pretty bad inner wear on the tires. And no......... raising the car back up so it's not so low is not exactly the answer I'm looking for.
BTW, dropping your A6 will mess up the toe on the back end pretty significantly (depending on your drop). So after you have dumped your car if you've noticed that she's twitchy handling wise (especially in long sweeping corners), it's usually because the toe settings on the back end are way out of spec.
Cheers


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Camber problems (tominizer)*

get a professional alignment?


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Camber problems (btruby1)*

As I understand the situation............ sure....... I can bring the car in for a professional alignment......... but that won't help as ...... WE DON'T HAVE CAMBER ADJUSTMENT on these cars.
So, I'm looking to see if there's an aftermarket solution and haven't found anything yet.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Camber problems (tominizer)*

I believe http://www.lltek.com has camber kits, they had them in last years catalog so i imagine theyre still there. good luck


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

the rears are pretty adjustable. i've had mine apart for replacing the rear diff and all the main links have eccentric bolts for adjustments. 
it's the front that don't have adjustments. although i believe there is one company that makes adjustable heim jointed upper control arms.


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Camber problems (tominizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tominizer* »_
As I understand the situation............ sure....... I can bring the car in for a professional alignment......... but that won't help as ...... WE DON'T HAVE CAMBER ADJUSTMENT on these cars.
So, I'm looking to see if there's an aftermarket solution and haven't found anything yet.

shows how much i really know.


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Camber problems (btruby1)*

lltek has zippo...............


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Camber problems (tominizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tominizer* »_lltek has zippo...............









Are These what you are looking for?
Found em at ACHtuning
ACHtuning


_Modified by btruby1 at 6:52 AM 11-2-2007_


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Camber problems (btruby1)*

Hmmmmm, ACHtuning .............. never saw those yet. Interesting.
K-MAC also has a solution as well for our A6's. About $320 USD plus shipping (from Australia)

I'm coming up with options for my mechanic/tuner to look at and waiting to see what he recommends.


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Camber problems (tominizer)*

Going KMAC. The AckTune's have been known to seize up for those of us using as a daily driver, especially up here in Canada. But apparently awesome for track use.
Anyways, anyone else in need. GB ?!?!?!??!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

how much is the KMAC kit?


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (derracuda)*

I think the KMAC kits is $320 USD plus ship.


----------

